# "quote"



## grahams mum (Mar 31, 2010)

hi guys i need some help  i am at the moment help my local labour candidate in hiselection and he would like to put something in his local manifesto with aquote from me and also about diabetes and family life  i would like something inspired from " mum is the word " and adding something about diabetes disablity  family  commitment   anything is welcome ,IDEAS anyone  ?thanks


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Daniela, I think this belongs in the general messageboard! Parents, pipe up!


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks i wasnt quite sure


----------



## Caroline (Apr 1, 2010)

No ideas, but a little push to the top will bring it to others attention.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 1, 2010)

Now, if he was a Lib Dem candidate, I might have tried to be helpful! 

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Apr 1, 2010)

Another little push to give as many as possible a look in and a chance of helping


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 1, 2010)

come on push a little bit more


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2010)

"New Labour, avidly wasting your money since 1997"

"New Labour, always over budget, never on time and never in working order..."


----------



## hotchop (Apr 1, 2010)

heheh thats what i wanted to say!.......... but couldnt!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2010)

hotchop said:


> heheh thats what i wanted to say!.......... but couldnt!



You can tell that I'm at work and feeling rather cynical this morning...


----------



## Caroline (Apr 1, 2010)

It's April Fools Day every day with some political parties....

oh and this is another push too.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 1, 2010)

My God! Gordon Brown has just resigned!!


----------



## sandy (Apr 1, 2010)

We've screw your pensions, and screwed the economy gives another chance and we'll screw with your diabetes.

Seriously - Labour have no chance of winning and neither do the LibDems - the absolute worst thing we could have for the economy, and the thing most likely on the cards, is a hung parliament. There is only one sensible option and that is to vote Tory.

Politicians are held accountable at the ballot box - if we dont vote this shower out now then we deserve everything we get. 

/rant


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't think of anything right now, unfortunately, but I am quote shocked at people's attitudes to Labour. I know I'd prefer the Lib Dems in power out of the big three, but I have nightmares about what will happen to the country, and to health care in particular under a conservative government.  I know where my vote is going. 

I'll keep thinking for a quote though


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 1, 2010)

i am sorry  that every body feeling like this  i lived in a crisis goverment since i remembered  when i lived in italy ( i realised i didnot have a future when i was going to college at 14 yers old ) i moved to england and i am really happy if you want you can really do everything in this country   the attitude here is so good that also my mum would like to move here  (my dad does not) so is not so negative like every body thinks !!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2010)

We already did get what we deserved when we voted in the B'liar government in 1997. Time to get Brown and the aforementioned cronies out. I like the conservative party but they don't seem to have any plans on the cards to deal with the absolute fiasco that the Labour government created in the financial sector. To me, going by the televised debate between the current waste of oxygen Alastair Darling, George Osborne and Vince Cable the only sensible option seems to be a Liberal government. To be fair, there are those who will just waste their vote by not thinking about who they are voting for and why they are voting. I'm just fed up with New Labour. Brown has reached the point where we no longer berate him for making a mistake. We just head straight for the sympathy. Frankly, we need new blood in Parliament and more importantly in power. I can only see the Liberal Democrats achieving this. I do believe that the time for Old Etonian prime ministers has been and gone, favouring the more privileged when you are in government doesn't strike the right note with me. As a rule neither do many of the Tory policies that we've heard about. 
I don't want to see New Labour in again for a while, especially under Brown. If they were to come back in a decade or so i'd rather it were under a much changed leadership and with new blood rather than the coffin dodging and oxygen wasting ministers that we have at the moment. Seeing as the Tories can't provide this either the only option I can see is to vote Liberal. 

Here's another quote:

"New Labour, we want your money even when you're in the ground."

"The Conservatives, because a leopard can't change it's spots"

"Tories, if you were at school with us then all is well for you... Look after number one and one's own."


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't like to talk politics, despite the fact that I have strong feelings on the matter. But one thing I will say is that Brown did no worse a job than ANYONE else would have done. I think in fact he has done a better one in dealing with the recession, and I think he's become a real scapegoat.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 1, 2010)

ah ah i like the quote!!!


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 1, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I don't like to talk politics, despite the fact that I have strong feelings on the matter. But one thing I will say is that Brown did no worse a job than ANYONE else would have done. I think in fact he has done a better one in dealing with the recession, and I think he's become a real scapegoat.



 i agree with you on this one


----------



## sandy (Apr 1, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I don't like to talk politics, despite the fact that I have strong feelings on the matter. But one thing I will say is that Brown did no worse a job than ANYONE else would have done. I think in fact he has done a better one in dealing with the recession, and I think he's become a real scapegoat.



Oh come off it - we are in the worst position of any of the major powers precisely because of Browns inept management when he was at no 11. He is not a scapegoat, he is the guilty party.

While the Torys are not particularly awe inspiring at the moment I see no choice but to vote for them - the options:


Vote labour - reward them for their abysmal mismanagement
Vote Lib dem - exactly what Labour would want you to do as it is a wasted vote, but will take a vote from the tories - Lib Dem will not get in this time the deficit is just to big
 Vote Tory - the only option that will get rid of this bunch of economy wreckers out of power
 Abstain - not an option - its sticking your heads in the sand - you have a vote so use it (lots of people around the world dont have that right)


----------



## Hazel (Apr 1, 2010)

Sandy, slow down there mate - we are each allowed our opinion

Just a pity we can't take the best people from each party.

Vince Cable on the financial side

Some Austrailan for their take on immigration

That sort of thing


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

sandy said:


> Oh come off it - we are in the worst position of any of the major powers precisely because of Browns inept management when he was at no 11. He is not a scapegoat, he is the guilty party.
> 
> While the Torys are not particularly awe inspiring at the moment I see no choice but to vote for them - the options:
> 
> ...



You are entitled to your opinion, of course. I just don't agree with it. And I'm not going to get into it any further. Not because I can't back up my opinion, but because if you've got that as your mindset, I could tell you facts and present you with evidence, but I don't think it would make any difference.


----------



## sandy (Apr 1, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, of course. I just don't agree with it. And I'm not going to get into it any further. Not because I can't back up my opinion, but because if you've got that as your mindset, I could tell you facts and present you with evidence, but I don't think it would make any difference.



Now where is the mindset issue here !!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

I will agree with you that it is important to vote, no matter who you vote for. That is something I get particularly annoyed about when, like you say, so many people in the world don't have the right


----------



## sandy (Apr 1, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Sandy, slow down there mate - we are each allowed our opinion



Of course we are and I am expressing mine - I am just incredulous that some people continue to vote labour. I have always been a Tory boy and as I said above I am not massively impresed by the current Tory front line (which is hardly the comment of someone with an entrenched view point) and my opinion is that Lib dems can not win, Labour have screwed up and we cant afford to let them get away with it (pensions amongst other things spring to mind) so the only other alternative is a vote for the Tories.

Very impressed that sacredheart can make sure a cutting analysis of my standpoint from two short political posts


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 1, 2010)

sorry guys i think a lots of people they never really experience any kind of crisis in their life (especially young ones) i mean economic financial crisis  because of my back grounds i dont really feel too worryed and the italian economy and work market is o lot different from england so i dont really worry too much i have done it for too long and sometimes people dont realise how good is living in the uk you should try to live in europe for real not on holiday only and i have the example in my family my brother in law and parents in law emigrates to spain 10 yers ago thinking only about golf and sun unfortunatly my brother in law is working here now and go back to see his family every 3/4 weeks and my parents in law they always winging about how many good things still in england and spin is not so good too expensive too hot not even what the spanish are doing is wright they forgot that they are the foreigner and is not always easy like they showing on tv


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

If you put down that 'these are your options' in a (I'm struggling to find the word I'm after here, so it mught come off not how I'm intending, for the record) condensed, bulletpoint form, it comes over to me that you've thought long and hard about your opinion, and that it's probably something you feel strongly about it. You have just said that you find 'incredulous that some people continue to vote Labour', and say that your view is entrenched. 

Seriously, no offense is intended, but that seems to me that though perhaps 'mindset' is the wrong word to use, you surely have strong viewpoints on the matter. My personal mindset on the matter is completely opposite. I don't know how people can bear to vote Conservative, and the only way that comes to mind that I would EVER vote that way was if the BNP was the only alternative. But that is just my own personal view, at the end of the day. 

Mods, could this thread be split off into Off Topic? I feel we're hijacking the original topic, which is a bit rude. Apologies on my part. This is exactly why I try to avoid politics threads normally!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmm...can we move back to the topic of Daniela's original post please, and someone help her find a quote that concerns diabetes and family life?


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 1, 2010)

Northe, I don't know if you saw, but is there any way we could split this, because it does feel like we've hijacked the thread.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hmm...can we move back to the topic of Daniela's original post please, and someone help her find a quote that concerns diabetes and family life?



thanks i really hoped that you jump in northerner  i really wanted some nice quotes  but every body want to make complains i know sometimes feel good to make a rant but is not what  i was expecting


----------



## Caroline (Apr 1, 2010)

It is a shame we can't have the best of each party...


----------



## SweetGuy (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think it is business of a board like this to be "helping" any political party.  Personally I hope your Labour friend loses miserably.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2010)

SweetGuy said:


> I don't think it is business of a board like this to be "helping" any political party.  Personally I hope your Labour friend loses miserably.



You should think of this as someone wanting to help diabetics and their carers, not as a political point-scoring indulgence. If one candidate is prepared to highlight diabetes maybe his less-enlightened opponents will also make it an issue. Who wins? We all do.


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 1, 2010)

Why is it politics always stirs up such deep strong feelings, I only get those feelings when, well I probably don't !

I do vote but am not going to comment on my stance (generally leaning at a bar!) and am quite realistic that the plum up there cannot keep the whole population happy.

So back in your box you lot! In the nicest possibly way

Rossi


----------



## am64 (Apr 1, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Why is it politics always stirs up such deep strong feelings, I only get those feelings when, well I probably don't !
> 
> I do vote but am not going to comment on my stance (generally leaning at a bar!) and am quite realistic that the plum up there cannot keep the whole population happy.
> 
> ...



Im with Rossi on this one !!!


----------



## sandy (Apr 1, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> If you put down that 'these are your options' in a (I'm struggling to find the word I'm after here, so it mught come off not how I'm intending, for the record) condensed, bulletpoint form, it comes over to me that you've thought long and hard about your opinion, and that it's probably something you feel strongly about it. You have just said that you find 'incredulous that some people continue to vote Labour', and say that your view is entrenched.



We obvioulsy use bullet points in a different way - I use them simply to highlight alternatives. I never said my view point was entrenched - I said the exact opposite - I said hardly the comment of someone with an entrenched viewpoint. For the record I thought about it for as long as it took me to scribble it down - I am meant to be at work

What I dont do is say that I can provide facts and then refuse to do so. I am sure you can supply some statistics that we can argue/chat/discuss animatedly about for a while 

Anyway weekend fast approaching and I have neices and nephews to spend with.

Go ahead for labour or lib dem - you'll get the government you deserve and I'll probably emigrate


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, it all doesn't matter these days. 

Isn't it Mr Rumpey Pumpey who runs everything now anyway? 

Andy


----------



## bev (Apr 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You should think of this as someone wanting to help diabetics and their carers, not as a political point-scoring indulgence. If one candidate is prepared to highlight diabetes maybe his less-enlightened opponents will also make it an issue. Who wins? We all do.



Well said Northey,
This thread wasnt intended as a platform for peoples personal political viewpoints - it was just a simple question - to give diabetes a 'voice'. Unfortunately I cant think of what I want to say in one sentence, I have so many questions - but mostly around the issues of school and its lack of care etc.. not sure this is what you were after Daniela.Bev


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 5, 2010)

thankyou bev your reply give me a few ideas


----------



## PhilT (Apr 6, 2010)

I would just like to say that as I work for the government and have spent years having to work with badly thought out policies and legislation I have a slightly better insight into this government then most people on this forum and would certainly not vote for Labour.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 6, 2010)

Here in Scotland we have another option which allowed us to give the other parties a good slapping last time round. I've been down on Labour since the death of John Smith, after that they became closet Tories and I despise them for it. If I were still living down south, there's no way I could bring myself to vote Tory, so that would have left me with the Liberals, not exactly an inspiring option either. Pity we can't resurrect Screaming Lord Sutch.

However, I'm home now and will almost certainly vote for the SNP as the best hope we have (in Scotland) for a government made up of reasoning beings, not slimy, backstabbing, two-faced, lying g***s out for the main chance.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> ...However, I'm home now and will almost certainly vote for the SNP as the best hope we have (in Scotland) for a government made up of reasoning beings, not slimy, backstabbing, two-faced, lying g***s out for the main chance.



There's no apostrophe in 'g**s'


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There's no apostrophe in 'g**s'



 I put it down to lysdexia.


----------



## Peter C (Apr 6, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> However, I'm home now and will almost certainly vote for the SNP as the best hope we have (in Scotland) for a government made up of reasoning beings, not slimy, backstabbing, two-faced, lying g***s out for the main chance.



You're kidding, right ?
Haven't you read about SNP expense claims ? 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...laims-80000-for-second-home-MPs-expenses.html


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 6, 2010)

Peter C said:


> You're kidding, right ?
> Haven't you read about SNP expense claims ?
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...laims-80000-for-second-home-MPs-expenses.html



Sure I have, just as I've read about the Labour, Tory and Liberal ones.


----------



## Peter C (Apr 6, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Sure I have, just as I've read about the Labour, Tory and Liberal ones.



Have the expense claims of MSPs been published , there's probably more horror stories there ?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 6, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Have the expense claims of MSPs been published , there's probably more horror stories there ?



Yes, they have and there a few, mostly Labour.


----------

